# Dog portrait



## jbmaster (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,I'm new here and not an artist.I have something that I want painted and don't have any idea how to contact an artist other than here.What I want is a painting of my dog done.He is a hunting dog.A mountain cur,actually.I want him done in a hunting setting.This will hang on the wall of my den.(man cave)He is brown with black brindle,if that helps.If any of you can do this,or tell me who could,I would be very thankful.Not looking for a freeby.I will pay what is resonable.Thanks all,hope you can help.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not a painter, but it may be helpful if you posted some pictures of your dog. Would you want just a head portrait or a full body? What size portrait are you thinking of?


----------



## jbmaster (Jan 20, 2011)

It could be either.The artist who does it can give some advice.If possible I'd like some woods in the background.This doesn't have to be done in paint.Any ideas?


----------

